# Counties Ship Management



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

Are there any guys out there who sailed on the "Hill" boats, especially the ex Fort boats. Sams, Parks, Empires, Oceans etc all get their mention but for some reason the poor old Forts get ignored. I served my time on the Akti Hill, ex Fort LaCloche and surely some other SN subscribers sailed on them at some time! Lets hear from you!!!


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

I sailed with Counties when two of their ships were on charter to Harrisons of Liverpool.
I was Supercargo in Wynchwood Hill for two voyages in 1957 (Captain Dalziell) and again in the Sycamore Hill in 1963 (Captain Humby).
Peter (Pat) Baker.


----------



## Dave437 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Pat. Thanks for your reply. The Akti Hill was chartered to Harrisons for one voyage to the West Indies and back with sugar. I can't remember the date (not even the year!), but examining my discharge book it could be 1954-1955 or there abouts. Captain Church was the Master. 
Dave.


----------



## Peter (Pat) Baker (Oct 3, 2005)

Dave.

In 1955 I was still with Palm Line, did not join Harrisons until 1957.

Cheers,
Pat.


----------

